# USA Citizenship Renunciation Form 8854 Due Date



## Hudeus (Apr 22, 2021)

Can anyone please help me out on this one, it is difficult to find a definitive answer online. 

I officially renounced by USA citizenship on February 28th of this year (02.28.2022) 

What is the due date for filling my final tax return for Jan 1st - Feb 28th of this year and the form 8854? I'm confused if I have to file this stuff now or have to wait until next year to file that tax return and the 8854 along with it.


Thank you!


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

I'm fairly certain that since you renounced in 2022, it would be 2023 before your final, partial-year return and Form 8854 are due. Right now you'd be filing your return for tax year 2021.

Assuming of course you want to file any of those, if it's in your interest to do so.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To file any return (full or part year) for 2022, you have to wait until the 2022 filing period opens - which won't be until sometime in January 2023. (And you have to use the 2022 forms, which won't be available until very late in 2022.) The form 8854 you can file whenever you want to - the reporting is supposed to be as of the date of your "expatriation" (i.e. the date your renunciation took effect).


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Per 8854 instructions



> Attach your initial Form 8854 to your income tax return (Form 1040, 1040-SR, or 1040-NR) for the year that includes your expatriation date, and file your return by the due date of your tax return (including extensions). Also send a copy of your Form 8854, marked “Copy,” to the address under Where To File, later. If you are not required to file an income tax return, send your Form 8854 to the address under Where To File, later, by the date your Form 1040-NR (or Form 1040 or 1040-SR) would have been due (including extensions) if you had been required to file. (See Resident Alien or Nonresident Alien in the Instructions for Form 1040-NR.)


So.. 

If you will have no filing requirement you can send the 8854 copy any time between your expatriation and the 15 of April 2023 or per the due date next year

But if you have to file a final return then you cannot file it until 15 Jan next year when the filing season opens..I guess you could file the "copy" now tho.


----------



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

Hudeus said:


> Can anyone please help me out on this one, it is difficult to find a definitive answer online.
> 
> I officially renounced by USA citizenship on February 28th of this year (02.28.2022)
> 
> ...


If you renounced your Green card in the tax year 2022, the tax return and Form 8854 will be filed in accordance with the general deadlines next year. You might need a dual-status return depending on how much time you spent in the US in 2022 and in recent years.


----------



## Hudeus (Apr 22, 2021)

Thank you all for the kind answers. This community has always been very helpful.


----------



## JustLurking (Mar 25, 2015)

Moulard said:


> But if you have to file a final return then you cannot file it until 15 Jan next year when the filing season opens..I guess you could file the "copy" now tho.


Just for clarity ... realistically the OP won't be able to file any 8854, "copy" or otherwise, until at least the IRS publishes the 2022 version of the form, perhaps around Dec. The OP renounced in 2022, but the current published version is still for calendar year 2021.


----------

